# Having a Problem Responding to Posts



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm having a problem with the TAM site. When I click on "Quote" to respond to a post, the box that pops up is empty. In the past, it always contained the message to which I was responding.

I've tried logging out and back in and cleared all the cookies and history in my browser but continue to have the problem.

What can I do to resolve this issue?

Thanks,

carmen ohio


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello, OSU. I have the same problem when the post is very long. The short and medium posts always show up between the "quotes" in the response box but the long ones do not -- with the result that the box is empty. 

Similarly, if I am trying to edit my own post, the edit box will be blank when it opens if my post is very long. In that case, my work-around is to copy my post and paste it into the edit box. You likely can do the same when responding to a long post.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

carmen ohio said:


> I'm having a problem with the TAM site. When I click on "Quote" to respond to a post, the box that pops up is empty. In the past, it always contained the message to which I was responding.
> 
> I've tried logging out and back in and cleared all the cookies and history in my browser but continue to have the problem.
> 
> ...





Uptown said:


> Hello, OSU. I have the same problem when the post is very long. The short and medium posts always show up between the "quotes" in the response box but the long ones do not -- with the result that the box is empty.
> 
> Similarly, if I am trying to edit my own post, the edit box will be blank when it opens if my post is very long. In that case, my work-around is to copy my post and paste it into the edit box. You likely can do the same when responding to a long post.



What browser are you guys using as it seems like the quote function on my end is working fine using FireFox?

regards,

MD


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Firefox. Haven't had the problem in several weeks, however. I suspect the message was too long that I had tried to edit.


----------

